# Lifes Finest BBQ 7-29-07 ∙



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it has been a few years since we have been able to have our big bbq that used to be held at lake elizabeth in fremont where we invite all the clubs out. but this year we are bringing it back! we are still waiting on a confirmation on the spot but we are planning on havin it on july 29th, 2007 so mark your calanders! once again this will be for all clubs so come kick back and bring the rides! more details and flyers commin soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

any hop


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

im not sure yet, all the details are still bein worked out. i know there will be a few hoppers there though. 



> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 24 2007, 08:32 PM~7075542
> *any hop
> *


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 24 2007, 06:37 PM~7075608
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJDEUCE_@Jan 24 2007, 06:32 PM~7075542
> *any hop
> *


you can nose up to whoever you want


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 24 2007, 07:37 PM~7075609
> *im not sure yet, all the details are still bein worked out. i know there will be a few hoppers there though.
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good!



> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jan 24 2007, 08:37 PM~7075608
> *Bay Area Bosses will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

cant wait


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

sounds good :thumbsup:

you should do it here in Newark and save me some gas


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 24 2007, 06:52 PM~7075729
> *you can nose up to whoever you want
> *


ill keep that on mind! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

it will most likely be in melpitas, so its still not that far.  



> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jan 26 2007, 12:00 AM~7088537
> *sounds good :thumbsup:
> 
> you should do it here in Newark and save me some gas
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 26 2007, 12:01 AM~7088549
> *ill keep that on mind! :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :0 :0


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 25 2007, 11:36 PM~7089734
> *it will most likely be in melpitas, so its still not that far.
> *



*SO IT'S GONNA BE IN MILPITAS DO YOU KNOW IF IT'S GONNA BE AT THAT PARK ON THE HILL WITH THE LAKE OFF OF CALAVADAS BLVD*


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

low vintage will be there.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

ED LEVIN LAKE PARK IN MILPITAS OFF OF 680 EXIT CALAVERAS BLVD. GO TOWARDS THE HILLS ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FREEWAY. A GREAT LOCATION AND PLENTY OF PARKING SPACE TOO. I LIKE IT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 26 2007, 05:02 PM~7096482
> *ED LEVIN LAKE PARK IN MILPITAS OFF OF 680 EXIT CALAVERAS BLVD. GO TOWARDS THE HILLS ABOUT 10 MINUTES FROM THE FREEWAY. A GREAT LOCATION AND PLENTY OF PARKING SPACE TOO. I LIKE IT :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



*THAT THE PARK I FORGOT THE NAME IT'S A GREAT PARK REALLY NICE AND LIKE PANDULCE SAID ALOT OF PARKING.*


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 26 2007, 07:55 PM~7096911
> *THAT THE PARK I FORGOT THE NAME IT'S A GREAT PARK REALLY NICE AND LIKE PANDULCE SAID ALOT OF PARKING.
> *


----------



## 64ssdrop (Nov 11, 2006)

i'll probably be there with GoodFellas uffin:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE>>>>>> :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Did someone say BAR-B-Q.. :0 :around:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: ... BigJoe will be in the House


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Jan 31 2007, 03:49 AM~7136168
> *Did someone say BAR-B-Q.. :0  :around:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ... BigJoe will be in the House
> *


 Hey Big Joe looking forward to it. We are going to do it big the park has a lot parking and plenty of BBQ space.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Jan 31 2007, 07:20 AM~7136585
> *Hey Big Joe looking forward to it. We are going to do it big the park has a lot parking and plenty of BBQ space.
> *


Sound's good !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

should be good, we havent had a big bbq in a few years! also thanks everyone for the suport, should be a fun kick back day!



> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Feb 1 2007, 02:46 AM~7145509
> *Sound's good !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Just a few pictures of the location in the works........*


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG PANDULCE_@Feb 4 2007, 06:56 PM~7174362
> *Just a few pictures of the location in the works........
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 AFTER I GET MY EAT ON......I'M CLAIMING ONE OF THOSE TREE'S AND TAKING A NAP !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice spot uffin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

i kno ill be der


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

well i got the spot locked down this week for july 29th, 2007! its at ed levin :thumbsup: we will be workin on the flyer soon


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 25 2007, 10:01 PM~7088549
> *ill keep that on mind! :thumbsup:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

GoodFellas will be there!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Mar 13 2007, 04:31 PM~7471021
> *ME TOO :biggrin:
> *


gas hop contest anyone? :0


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

It should be a good day to judge up some bikes that show up for the BBQ. We want to keep all the kids involved too. :biggrin: 

A sponsor in the works for awards too.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Life's Finest Good people Thanks 4 your support at the SOCIOS shows :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 2 2007, 10:35 PM~7607075
> *Life's Finest Good people Thanks 4 your support at the SOCIOS shows :thumbsup:
> *


looking forward to your show again this year


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

CaRnAlEs CuStOmS c.C Is There!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 4 2007, 08:14 AM~7616014
> *looking forward to your show again this year
> *


Like wise :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

inspirations will be in the house'' 





see yall there uffin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 11 2007, 09:43 PM~7672097
> *inspirations will be in the house''
> see yall there uffin:
> *


Can u tell your homie Francisco that Gabe and Lisset from SOCIOS said :wave:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 11 2007, 09:48 PM~7672160
> *Can u tell your homie Francisco that Gabe and Lisset from SOCIOS said :wave:
> *



im pretty sure he'll be there but ill tell him'' :cheesy:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 11 2007, 09:50 PM~7672179
> *im pretty sure he'll be there but ill tell him''    :cheesy:
> *


Orale :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

T.T.T!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

will be there!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

we'll be there :thumbsup: wussup rito


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 05:15 PM~8117999
> *we'll be there :thumbsup: wussup rito
> *



my uncle's not on here dude!!! even if he had internet he wouldnt be on :loco:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 16 2007, 05:19 PM~8118021
> *my uncle's not on here dude!!! even if he had internet he wouldnt be on :loco:
> *


 just recognizing a lifes finest member :twak:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 16 2007, 05:27 PM~8118038
> *just recognizing a lifes finest member :twak:
> *



yeah you got a point...... whats up uncle :wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gangster66_@Jun 16 2007, 05:37 PM~8118071
> *yeah you got a point...... whats up uncle :wave:
> *


 
:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BIGNZT (Feb 5, 2007)

*Rollerz Only will be in da house*


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ SACRAMENTO & MODESTO CHAPTERS WILL DEFINENTLY BE THERE. WITH A CARIVAN OF LO LO'S FROM SAC :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

rumor has it there may be a beer bong contest :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 22 2007, 09:47 AM~8154727
> *rumor has it there may be a beer bong contest :0
> *




fisrt, you take out all the hoppers, and now you wanna take out all the beer bongers??

dammm himbone!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

YOU KNOW STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. A BEER BONG CONTEST I GOT THAT ON LOCK SO LET'S DO IT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 9 2007, 12:23 AM~8263983
> *YOU KNOW STREETLOW WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. A BEER BONG CONTEST I GOT THAT ON LOCK SO LET'S DO IT
> *


sounds like a challenge


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 09:45 PM~8271275
> *sounds like a challenge
> *


TTT' for some eating.... :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

one more week


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jul 14 2007, 08:43 PM~8310081
> *one more week
> *


actually its 2 weeks jakey jake


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84CUTTY WILL B THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 09:45 PM~8271275
> *sounds like a challenge
> *


 So let's do this
:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I just found out that i have club meeting that day at 1pm  . I'll be there for sure but have to split by 12 which suck's big time !!!! 
See you all there.......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

LIFE'S FINEST :thumbsup:


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 9 2007, 08:45 PM~8271275
> *sounds like a challenge
> *


Count me in


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 16 2007, 03:05 PM~8117746
> *T.T.T!
> 
> 
> ...


Is it going to be so good it makes wanna slap you MAMA??? :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: :wave: 

ttt for lifes finest!! :cheesy:


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 17 2007, 07:22 AM~8326184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 22 2007, 09:08 PM~8367474
> *
> *


are you going to go?


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

see you guys this sat :biggrin:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

SO WAZ UP WITH THE BEER BONG IS HIMBONE SCARED. BECAUSE HE HAS NOT REPLYED TO THIS CHALLNGE SO I THINK HE'S ALL FAKE ON THIS BEER BONG THING. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

408 Ryders will be there  
So is it a bring your own food/beer? Just wanna let my boys know. :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 23 2007, 02:07 AM~8368977
> *SO WAZ UP WITH THE BEER BONG IS HIMBONE SCARED. BECAUSE HE HAS NOT REPLYED TO THIS CHALLNGE SO I THINK HE'S ALL FAKE ON THIS BEER BONG THING. :0    :biggrin:
> *


50 bucks a person sound good winner take all?or we can really man up and go 500 with the old vodka chug see who can down a pint of vodka fastest without spillin any...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 23 2007, 07:43 AM~8369630
> *408 Ryders will be there
> So is it a bring your own food/beer? Just wanna let my boys know. :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

can some one tell jake ima chart in his new seats..... literally!!
:biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

Lifes Finest will be providing all the food sodas and water


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8373257
> *Lifes Finest will be providing all the food sodas and water
> *


*damn !!!*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8373257
> *Lifes Finest will be providing all the food sodas and water
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 23 2007, 03:26 PM~8373257
> *Lifes Finest will be providing all the food sodas and water
> *


NO BEER ? :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we will see whats up  



> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jul 23 2007, 08:26 PM~8374062
> *NO BEER ?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2007, 08:30 AM~8369924
> *50 bucks a person sound good winner take all?or we can really man up and go 500 with the old vodka chug see who can down a pint of vodka fastest without spillin any...
> *


50 bucks is for the beer bong right. if it's vodka that's nasty shit the beer bong sound's better then vodka.


----------



## INSPIRATIONS 73' (Sep 22, 2006)

just to let u guy's know that "STREETLOW" will have flyers and forum's. so if u want to pre-reg your cars or bikes for the sept.2 show just come up to are table on sunday.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2007, 08:30 AM~8369924
> *50 bucks a person sound good winner take all?or we can really man up and go 500 with the old vodka chug see who can down a pint of vodka fastest without spillin any...
> *


*DAMN THAT'S SOME ANIMAL SHIT JIMMY* :barf:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 23 2007, 09:55 PM~8374941
> *just to let u guy's know that "STREETLOW" will have flyers and forum's. so if u want to pre-reg your cars or bikes for the sept.2 show just come up to are table on sunday.
> *


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8373265
> *damn !!!
> *


 u know how we do it! :biggrin:


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jul 23 2007, 07:23 PM~8375236
> *u know how we do it!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81' Limited_@Jul 23 2007, 07:49 PM~8374873
> *50 bucks is for the beer bong right. if it's vodka that's nasty shit the beer bong sound's better then vodka.
> *


50 for the beer bong and ill challenge anyone to the vodka if they dare :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2007, 09:34 PM~8376032
> *50 for the beer bong and ill challenge anyone to the vodka if they dare :biggrin:
> *


hey jimmy, theres this cat that wants to hop agains singles and he'll take on the doubles for pink slips..... what u think??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 23 2007, 09:42 PM~8376121
> *hey jimmy, theres this cat that wants to hop agains singles and he'll take on the doubles for pink slips.....  what u think??
> *


you should go for it.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2007, 09:44 PM~8376149
> *you should go for it.
> *


i would if i had somethin... dont you think?? 

so thats a no huh??


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 23 2007, 09:45 PM~8376160
> *i would if i had somethin...  dont you think??
> 
> so thats a no huh??
> *


only if its worth as much as mine not a 1000 hopper that used to be mine :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 23 2007, 09:49 PM~8376211
> *only if its worth as much as mine not a 1000 hopper that used to be mine :biggrin:
> *


nah, you think im talkin about the wag??? hell nah.. it aint ready...

even if it was like you said 1000 hopper,....

theres really a dude out there in a fleetwood lowrider sayin this.....

common now...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 23 2007, 04:26 PM~8373257
> *Lifes Finest will be providing all the food sodas and water
> *


WOW :cheesy: 
Let me know if theres anything 408 Ryders c.c. can bring to help out?..... Sounds like a good time, see you there..... :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 24 2007, 07:30 AM~8378024
> *WOW :cheesy:
> Let me know if theres anything 408 Ryders c.c. can bring to help out?..... Sounds like a good time, see you there..... :thumbsup:
> *


women in bikinis is always nice


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 24 2007, 08:15 AM~8378576
> *women in bikinis is always nice
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 24 2007, 09:15 AM~8378576
> *women in bikinis is always nice
> *


Looks like i gotta go to the Pink Poodle and load the Vert up with some Strippers!! (or should a say "Female Adult Entertainers ") :biggrin:


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

84cutty will b there.im tryin to get some females 2 come out there 2 take some pics on the rides.


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Jul 24 2007, 05:05 PM~8382446
> *84cutty will b there.im tryin to get some females 2 come out there 2 take some pics on the rides.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

1 digital camera......... check
extra batterys............ check
extra memory card..... check
video camera............. check
extra tape.................. check
extra battery.............. check 
battery charger........... check
lowrider bike .............. check
& killer the snake......... check

yup yup imma be there 

ttmftt

(tothemuthafuckintiptop)


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

The day is almost here


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

</span>


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

hno: hno: few more days


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 24 2007, 09:28 AM~8379172
> *Looks like i gotta go to the Pink Poodle and load the Vert up with some Strippers!! (or should a say "Female Adult Entertainers ") :biggrin:
> *


i got a vert too if you need some help! :biggrin:


----------



## C&C79MONTE (Sep 23, 2006)

CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS will be there.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C&C79MONTE_@Jul 25 2007, 11:39 PM~8393682
> *CREATIVE EXPRESSIONS will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up guys, if you have any questions pm me on here for now, my cell phone has been messin up lately. i havent been getting some of my calls, i get voicemails from 3-4 days ago and text messages from 3-4 days ago! damn razor phone! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 25 2007, 09:47 PM~8392995
> *i got a vert too if you need some help! :biggrin:
> *



Ur lucky! urs is a 2 seater! I guess you gona have a couple on ur lap!! :biggrin:


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 25 2007, 08:41 AM~8387230
> *</span>
> *


jus bring the one from the all clubs bbq :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by WAT IT DO_@Jul 26 2007, 07:22 PM~8399712
> *jus bring the one from the all clubs bbq :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## WAT IT DO (Mar 29, 2005)

one more day


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

See you guys out there tomorrow


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait! just got back from all the shopping and we are boiling some teriyaki and bbq chicken! plus we got other food! i do appoligize i have been very busy lately and hadnt checked out the site, i had just went off of what i was told from someone else till today. the spot is nice with lots of benches and a big play ground for the kids, but parking is limited. they are gonna let me know in the morning if we will be able to park on the grass. so see you tomorrow!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 28 2007, 08:08 PM~8416009
> *cant wait! just got back from all the shopping and we are boiling some teriyaki and bbq chicken! plus we got other food! i do appoligize i have been very busy lately and hadnt checked out the site, i had just went off of what i was told from someone else till today. the spot is nice with lots of benches and a big play ground for the kids, but parking is limited. they are gonna let me know in the morning if we will be able to park on the grass. so see you tomorrow!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Sorry guyz cant make it because of important family member visiting on sunday.
i'll have wait for the pics  have fun


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

*GOOD TURN OUT LIFES FINEST DOING IT FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT!!!!*


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

the show was :thumbsup: 84cutty will b posting pics soon.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

props to lifes finest on a cool bbq...i got back a little while ago and i'm still full...it was a cool spot they picked


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just got back.. good turn out, good food, good time... uffin:
lifes finest, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

very good turn out!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

thanks LIFE'S FINEST for the great time and good food.... very good turn out


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

hey guys, me and my club would like to thank you all for commin out, it really ment alot! we havent had a big bbq for all the clubs in 4 years i think! when i seen the spot i was kinda worried, but i think it worked out fine. so once again thank you to streetlow and all the clubs and solo riders who came threw! 

here is a list of who showed up, sorry if i missed any!:
all eyes on us, carnales customs, east side riders, good fellas, nor cal rydaz, socios, luxurious, bay area bosses, blvd kings, kool impressions, dukes, new style (pauly), inspirations, impalas, untouchables, 408 ryders,shark side, familia, uce, and rollerz only. also big thanks to paul (81 limited) who helped the lifes finest family on the grill!  cant wait till next year! :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK+Jul 29 2007, 05:15 PM~8420666-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*X2 *


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thanks for the bbq lifes finest, we had a good time! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MORE PICS PLEASE.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8421468
> *hey guys, me and my club would like to thank you all for commin out, it really ment alot! we havent had a big bbq for all the clubs in 4 years i think! when i seen the spot i was kinda worried, but i think it worked out fine. so once again thank you to streetlow and all the clubs and solo riders who came threw!
> 
> here is a list of who showed up, sorry if i missed any!:
> ...



:cheesy: 

I had a great time!!! And the adult beverages hit the spot... :biggrin:  Will be there next year... :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thanks for the support, i know its a long drive!



> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 30 2007, 12:06 AM~8422915
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I had a great time!!!  And the adult beverages hit the spot... :biggrin:    Will be there next year... :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8423006
> *thanks for the support, i know its a long drive!
> *



Hey we have to support one another right!

Thanks once again for having us...


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 29 2007, 10:18 PM~8423015
> *Hey we have to support one another right!
> 
> Thanks once again for having us...
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again to Life's Finest for a great BBQ!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 29 2007, 10:06 PM~8422915
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I had a great time!!!  And the adult beverages hit the spot... :biggrin:    Will be there next year... :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8421468
> *hey guys, me and my club would like to thank you all for commin out, it really ment alot! we havent had a big bbq for all the clubs in 4 years i think! when i seen the spot i was kinda worried, but i think it worked out fine. so once again thank you to streetlow and all the clubs and solo riders who came threw!
> 
> here is a list of who showed up, sorry if i missed any!:
> ...



JR, I am so sorry we couldnt make it. I am trying to get my car back on the street and woeking 6 days makes it hard to find time. I really wish we could have made it. It looks like it was a great turn out and a hell of a lot more fun than I had today.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Even though i had to leave at 11:30 to make my meeting ...I still had a good 

time  . Im glad the day turned out great!!!!! Great job guy's :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks again Life's Finest From* SOCIOS*. Oh by the way where's a pic of that big Ol ice chest looking thing with all the drinks.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I would also like to say thanks on behalf of 408 Ryders C.C. It was a cool spot, lots of beautiful rides, and some good food! Nice job Life’s Finest! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

I DONT THINNK ANY ONE GOT A PICTURE OF THAT BUT IT WAS HUGE................LOL


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Jul 30 2007, 08:19 AM~8424860
> *I DONT THINNK ANY ONE GOT A PICTURE OF THAT BUT IT WAS HUGE................LOL
> *


84 Cutty got pixs....... its under shows and events also


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Looked like a good turn out .... sorry was not able to go but i will make sure to be there next time ....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 29 2007, 10:06 PM~8422915
> *:cheesy:
> 
> I had a great time!!!  And the adult beverages hit the spot... :biggrin:    Will be there next year... :cheesy:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

What happened to the Post Your Rides topic with all the pics?? :dunno:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

good turn out lifes finest thanks for the invite


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2007, 07:17 PM~8421468
> *hey guys, me and my club would like to thank you all for commin out, it really ment alot! we havent had a big bbq for all the clubs in 4 years i think! when i seen the spot i was kinda worried, but i think it worked out fine. so once again thank you to streetlow and all the clubs and solo riders who came threw!
> 
> here is a list of who showed up, sorry if i missed any!:
> ...


I'm glad my brother dragged me out of bed for the hour drive, the spot was cool weather was hot and my kids cried when I told them we had to go. Excellent time, once again on behalf of Blvd Kings thanks for everything!!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DAMN WHOZ GP IZ DAT? :biggrin: 






























[/quote]



INSPIRATIONS WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LIFES FINEST 4 HAVIN US WE HAD A GOOD TIME, TILL NEXT TIME....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> DAMN WHOZ GP IZ DAT? :biggrin:


INSPIRATIONS WOULD LIKE 2 THANK LIFES FINEST 4 HAVIN US WE HAD A GOOD TIME, TILL NEXT TIME.... 
[/quote]


:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 30 2007, 10:09 AM~8425732
> * :wave: :cheesy:
> *



What's up Chica! It was great chating with you.. :cheesy: :wave: 

Next event, we are chillin with some cold one's


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jul 31 2007, 02:19 PM~8438282
> *What's up Chica!  It was great chating with you.. :cheesy:  :wave:
> 
> Next event, we are chillin with some cold one's
> *


I'LL TAKE SOME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHIVO ESSJ_@Jul 31 2007, 03:53 PM~8439131
> *I'LL TAKE SOME 2 :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## dough boy (Jun 12, 2007)

ring and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>







haring and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## jtrujillo (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dough boy_@Jul 31 2007, 09:46 PM~8442841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:uh: come on able, fix the pics! :biggrin:


----------

